# Überprüfen ob Datensatz existiert



## spong3bob (1. Mrz 2008)

Hallo!
ich arbeite seit kurzem mit JDBC und mysql
aber ich hänge gerade ein bisschen.. ich will überprüfen, ob ein Datensatz mit einem bestimmten namen shcon existiert..

mein ansatz: "SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE name LIKE 'name'";
mit der query hol ich mir ein ResultSet. Jetzt möcht ich schaun, ob da was drin steht in dem ResultSet


----------



## HoaX (1. Mrz 2008)

a) wenn du nur prüfen willst ob der datensatz vorhanden ist, wieso holst du dir dann alle spalten? falls es mehrere treffer geben könnte tut ein limit 1 oä gut

b) einfach next aufrufen, wenn das false liefert gibt es keinen


----------



## maki (2. Mrz 2008)

c) Du merkst gerade dass das Arbeiten mit einer "low-level" API wie JDBC ganz schön umständlich und aufwändig sein kann?

Woran merkst du, dass ein Objekt bereits in der DB existiert?

Stell dir vor, du hättest ein Attribut "id", bei bereits gespeicherten Objekten wäre das "nicht leer".


----------

